# shop pics



## oldiron64 (Feb 10, 2009)

Some pictures of my shop. Nothing special, just 30' x 40' foot of my domain. And to dispel any rumors I CHOOSE to provide the space for the wifes Vehicle(not pictured).


----------



## sportandmiah (Feb 11, 2009)

I like that blue lathe, what make is that?
And are the pics really 5 years old?


----------



## Kermit (Feb 11, 2009)

Ain't Love Grand?  ;D


Nice place you got there. Is that an O-scope I spy under your bench? You dabble or get educated in electronics?


Kermit


----------



## oldiron64 (Feb 11, 2009)

The blue lathe is a 9 inch table top South Bend with the motor and jack shaft mounted verticaly to save space. The Navy taught me electronics in 1976-77 and I have made a good living at it. This machining stuff is just a genetic defect I have no control over.


----------



## chuck foster (Feb 11, 2009)

nice lathe..............i did the same thing to the jack shaft on my lathe (cause my shop is small )





it works very well.

chuck


----------

